# Kayak Registration



## caseyj

As mentioned in a previous post, I suggested that I may install an electric motor on my kayak to go up river and float back. It was also mentioned that if one were to do this they would have to apply "MC" numbers on the hull along with the 3 year sticker. The only paper work I have when I purchased the kayak is a receipt from my credit card. I do have a hull number but no title, registration form, etc. that reflects this. I did register it online with the manufacture for warranty service but I don't think that this will suffice with the state. What's your thoughts? Anyone gone through this?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Your kayak may not need a title, just a registration. Take your bill of sale to the Sec. of State and explain to the clerks what it is you want, you may only need the bill of sale and the hull# (or ser.#) to get a registration for MC numbers.


----------



## Zofchak

I registered my 12' kayak last year. I used the bill of sale for tax purposes, and had the "Certificate of Origin" from the manufacturer, but I don't think that that was a necessity. 
My advice is if they won't register it the first time with the documentation you have, wait a few days and try again. Honestly, at the SOS it's all a matter of who you talk to, and what kind of mood they're in.


----------



## Swamp Monster

You won't need MC numbers nor will you need to register your particular yak. Are you doing a Bass Yaks kit to your coosa or what?


----------



## caseyj

Swamp -

I'm not planning on doing a custom installation. I have two electric motors that could work with a little bit of thought. The 1st motor is an old Sears model which runs good and is very light in weight. The other is on my 14' bass boat (Moto-Guide). I thought that I would try out the Sears motor and fashion some kind of bracket before, I get too carried away. Possibly attach it to the milk crate.


----------



## jpollman

Yes you WILL need MC numbers if you hang a motor on it!

That's no big deal though. A purchase receipt is all you'll need to show that you paid the sales tax on it. No title required. They'll register it and assign an MC number and you'll be all set.

Have fun!

John


----------

